# The Master Cleanse and tweaking it to suit...



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Okay, a few weeks ago I got extremely gung ho and tried the master cleanse and couldn't even finish my first, full day. Too much 'nasty' about it and not enough strength. So, I've been thinking of a few ways to make it more tolerable, and really what I've come up with sounds so much more pleasant to my way of thinking, but, will it work?!?

Okay, first, the SWF is absolutely vile. So, because I cannot choke it down I thought of doing a SWS, or, salt-water-shot. I figure if I mix the salt with a bit of water in a small shot glass, drink 16-20 ounces of plain, purefied water, take the shot, and finish the remainder of the water I'd be a lot better off and a lot less inclined to vomit. I don't see any reason as to why the solution shouldn't be just as effective as if taken as directed, right?

Secondly, I would go with the cayenne capsules instead of cayenne powder, the other taste that I'm unable to handle. Thirdly, and finally, I'd take my lemonaid either as normal, if I could, or in a shot just as I described doing with the SWF, followed by the recommended amount of water.

So, what do you think? Feasible?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I think that you're better off adding oatmeal to your breakfast regimen to keep you regular and make sure nothing in there stays there long, than to go on these bizarre 'cleansing' diets that empty your bowel, dehydrate you, throw all your electolytes out of whack, and depending on the weather could either make you more prone to heat-illnesses, fainting, or cardiac arrhythmia and death.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Now will someone please just tell me what they really think?!?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually, I was just going to add "amen" to suburbanites statement!!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, thanks...I appreciate that but I'm not worried so much about weight loss at this point I'm interested in the other benefits.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

The Master Cleanse originally designed by Mr. Burroghs is not a weight loss method it is an intestinal cleansing program with the side effect of weight loss for some people. The salt water flush is important because mixed this way the water is not absorbed in the system like it is when you drink plain water. It will then flood the intestines and work free some of the "crap" that has been hanging out for a long time. Its gross yes, but it is effective.
If you don't use the system as it is set up I don't believe you will have very good results with it. Also it is one of the things that resets the body if you are moving to a "whole" food diet of which Mr. Burroghs was a big fan.
I believe if you don't want to use a salt water flush some options allow you to use an herbal laxative tea. However the cayenne is important and in a capsule I am not certain you would have as much response to it.

Good luck - Terri


----------

